# Help me name my new business venture!



## Marty (Jan 27, 2010)

I am very excited! As you know we have a flooring store in town and the building is huge. We have our tile and hardwood showrooms, then our warehouse/storage. In the back is a shop where Dan has opened up an auto shop in his spare time where he builds those big boom boom stereo thingys and does truck detailing at night and on weekends. Then, we still have an extra empty room left over which has carpet and its own separate storefront entrance which is a pretty big size and that store is now mine! I'll be able to run both business back and forth since the stores are connected and just separated by adjoining doors. The fun part is also there is a very large chain link fenced in yard in the back where we park the trucks where Amy loves to play right out my back door so now she will be coming to work with me every day. I also get to set my own days and hours so my horses won't get neglected!

I am going to attempt to make it into a consignment shop for gently used horsey items. There is no where any more around where anyone can buy a saddle or tack new or used. This is a rather poor area but there are loads of horses and riders and local shows that still need tack and things and I thought this could benefit our local horsey community and my piggy bank at the same time. I am going to have gently used saddles and bridles, show clothing, boots, hats, stable blankets, sheets, and maybe even a bucket or two. I won't accept any junk. I"ve already put flyers around at some local stables and have quite a few things coming in this weekend to get me started. I'm nervous! I"ve been scurrying around getting some clothing racks together and getting the guys to build me some quicky saddle racks. Since people ride horses in town, they can ride right on over and bring their horse into the fenced area to try on saddles etc. I'll be keeping treats for all the horses that stop by.

Now I need a name! I'd like a name that denotes the business, what I have inside.

I"m not very orignial and all I could come up with is

Saddle Up Again

I've love to hear any of your ideas for a name for my little store and also any ideas to help my store become a success! Thanks so much!

_(Mods this is not a plug, this is not an ad and there is no online business, strictly local for my town)_


----------



## Frankie (Jan 27, 2010)

Since the used stuff will be used again, how about,,,Back in The Saddle Again.

Best of luck!!


----------



## miniwhinny74 (Jan 27, 2010)

I love the name "Back in the Saddle Again!"

Sounds like a really cool idea, and I wish you luck.


----------



## vickie gee (Jan 27, 2010)

Here are a few:

Marty's Tack Rack

The Recycle Ranch

Whoa Nellie's

The Thrifty Cowpoke

Happy Trails Again


----------



## Reble (Jan 27, 2010)

Mountain Top Tack Shop


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 27, 2010)

I like *Back In the Saddle*


----------



## minie812 (Jan 27, 2010)

The Tack Rack






Martys Tack Rack





Bridles & Ridables





The Hoof Pick & Nickers





Road Apples





Nicker-Doodles





I think I better quit


----------



## crponies (Jan 28, 2010)

Back in the Saddle Again is what came to my mind too.


----------



## Katiean (Jan 28, 2010)

This sounds like a cool idea. I wish we had something like that around here. I should of thought about something like this while I had the money to do it. We have 1 tack store here in Reno and they only sell saddles and big horse stuff.


----------



## ShaunaL (Jan 28, 2010)

Marty, what a fantastic idea! I love it, we need something like that here! I like "Back in the Saddle Again" also. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Whitewave (Jan 28, 2010)

How about

The Home Ranch

Marty's Horsin Round


----------



## Connie P (Jan 28, 2010)

Back In The Saddle Again is excellent! I also like Marty's Tack Rack..................best of luck to you Marty in your new venture. I just know you will do great! You have the ambition, knowledge and drive to get a place like this up and running in no time!


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 28, 2010)

There are already a few businesses "Back In the Saddle"

I suggest you Google businesses and see what is taken.

Back In the Saddle Again (tack consignment)

Back In the Saddle (equestrian gifts)

I do like Marty's Tack Rack though...

Good luck with your venture!!!

Andrea


----------



## bevann (Jan 28, 2010)

good luck with your new venture.There is a woman here in the southern part of Delaware who has been doing this for over 20 years and is still going strong.She has mostly consignment stuff, but also has expanded to sell breyer models a few new children's books and a few other new things.she will also sit trailers at her site and get a fee from those sales.Her prices are very reasonable and she has quite a business.she does put ads in our local shopper which is free to pick up at most convenient stores.Good luck again.I like the name back in the saddle. How about "HORSEY GOODWILL SHOP" corny?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 28, 2010)

Great idea Marty!!! I think it's a much-needed resource.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 28, 2010)

_[SIZE=12pt]I liked the one that you had already come up with but since it's being utilized I kind of like this one. [/SIZE]_

*"The Second-Hand Horse Stop"*


----------



## StellaLenoir (Jan 28, 2010)

just wanted to add a good quick saddle rack idea.

Think of a rail fence, how the boards are placed parallel 6 or so inches apart. Then my build a T shape with 2x4s and put the T in sideways in the fence then turn it so it is like a sideways T now, then you put the saddle on the long part of the T and the Fence offers support.

Maybe you could build a mock fence portion and add or take away the saddle Ts as you need them. good luck with your store!!!!!


----------



## wildoak (Jan 28, 2010)

Great idea Marty



- there have been one or two of those down here over the years, and they seemed to do well. One I remember was a QH exhibitor who took a small tack trailer to a lot of the local shows.

In the interest of being more original, I like Marty's Tack Rack. Back in the Saddle is great but as disney pointed out, already much in use.

Jan


----------



## Reble (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is one more...

Ride Up Saddlery


----------



## Marty (Jan 28, 2010)

OH my gosh I am really getting scared now. I got a couple of calls already again, one man wants me to sell his horse trailer.....I have a 14' fenced in chain link big lot with security! And a couple of high end show saddles may be on the way. Oh dear what on earth have I gotten myself into? Now I decided I need to paint the room because I found three gallons of tan colored paint. And shop and make racks. I am honestly nervous I may have bitten off more than I can chew.





But I have to try. My Prancers need money in their piggy bank.

I love all these names and ideas.

I'm still up in the air with it. All great suggestions. I still can't decide! Keep 'em coming!





So here's another one to vote on as well:

Again I have to stress my community where not a lot of people care a thing about quality and just look at price: cheap sells. Granted I will be reaching out to the higher end stables out of town as well but I do want to appeal to the locals for support. Keeping that in mind where "cheap" is the most important thing that will bring me local businss, does anyone care for a name such as

"Horse $ense or Horse Cents"??? Or is that too way out of line and borderline insulting?

Stella, I really love the idea of saddle racks. I'm going to bribe Dan to build them. He works for food! lol......love that boy





Oh and pictures! I'm going to post pictures for you when I get something done in there for you ok?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 28, 2010)

Marty, Great idea. We have a tack shop up our way that sells both used and new, and she is doing great. AND....LOL... we both know what you can sell besides tack in winter.. Awww..come on now, we talked about it a few times..LOL... christmas trees!







Good Luck in your new venture.


----------



## chandab (Jan 28, 2010)

Marty good luck and it sounds like its starting to come along already.



eagles ring farm said:


> I like *Back In the Saddle*


I just started reading the thread, so if someone already mentioned this, sorry, but... There is already a rather expensive mail order catalog by the name "Back in the Saddle". Just an FYI.


----------



## Reble (Jan 28, 2010)

You go Girl sounds like you can do it


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 29, 2010)

Marty,

What a cool idea - I like "Horse $ense" it is different and catchy - you could even do "Horse $ense with Marty" I think it will really catch on and you will do well!

Good Luck - I can feel your enthusiasm!!

Will be looking forward to pictures - you have so much creativity, it will be AWESOME!!!


----------



## Valerie (Jan 29, 2010)

Way to go Marty..... with you at the helm, I am sure this will be a success.

I like Marty's Horse $ense.... but I also like....

"Second Time Around Tack".......


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 30, 2010)

Marty said:


> Again I have to stress my community where not a lot of people care a thing about quality and just look at price: cheap sells. Granted I will be reaching out to the higher end stables out of town as well but I do want to appeal to the locals for support. Keeping that in mind where "cheap" is the most important thing that will bring me local businss, does anyone care for a name such as "Horse $ense or Horse Cents"??? Or is that too way out of line and borderline insulting?


No, I think those are awesome!! It's perfect.





Leia


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 30, 2010)

I love our local consignment tack store. It's called "Thrifty Horse."

Andrea


----------



## Shari (Jan 30, 2010)

That is wonderful you are doing this Marty!! Best of luck to you.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 31, 2010)

I like Horse $ense...





How about Re-ride?

Giddy Up?


----------

